
Uber Considers Moving APAC HQ from Singapore to Hong Kong - samizdis
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/05/27/uber_apac_hq_move/
======
Barrin92
> _" Uber is ready to move its regional headquarters to Hong Kong... but
> regulatory certainty is key," Chung said. "It's time for the government to
> regulate ride-sharing so we can bring jobs and investment to Hong Kong."

Chung said that the move is contingent on the city's regulatory policies
changing and that no decision has yet been made._

So it's literally just a more or less open attempt at regulatory capture? The
looks of it aside this honestly seems short-sighted given the deteriorating
political situation.

